# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  أحترام الزوج

## بنوتة توتة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد . وعجل فرجهم


كل إنسان يعتز بشخصيته ويعتد بنفسه، وينتظر من الآخرين أن يعاملوه باحترام، ولا نسان يحب كل من يكن له احتراماً، وينفر من الذين يسخفونبه.
سيدتي العزيزة! أن نشدان الحب وتوقع الاحترام، ميل فطري ولكن هل يواجه زوجك هذه المعاملة خارج المنزل على الدوام؟
أنه يحتك بأصناف عديدة من البشر ويعضهم يعوزهم الأدب وقد يتعرض الى اهانة تجرح مشاعره....

ولذا فانه قد يعود منكيراً مهيض الجناح وفي هذه الحالة ينبغي عليك أن تمسحي على مشاعره وتجبري خاطره الكسير...إن تعامليه باحترام واجلال وثقي أن هذه المعاملة لن تحط من شأنك، ولكنها تمنح زوجك روحاً جديدة وأملاً ونشاطاً.

سيدتي المحترة حيي زوجك.. خاطبيه باحترام.. وعندما يتحدث لا تقطعي خيط حديثه. ولا تدعي صوتك يعلو على صوته واذا ما ذهبتما الى محفل ما فلا تتقدميه، مجدي شخصيته أمام الآخرين، وعلمي أبناءك احترام لأب، ولا تهملي زوجك لدى حضور الضيوف.
وعند مايعود من عمله حاولي أن تفتحي الباب له بنفسك ولترتسم ابتسامة على وجهك لدى استقباله.
هل تعلمين إن هذه المعاملة التي لا تكلفك كثيراً كم سيكون أثرها على روح زوجك؟
ربما يواجه زوجك عشرات المشكلات خارج المنزل وعندما يعود إلى البيت فان روحه تكون تعبت، أن استقبالك له بابتسامة ووجه مشرق سوف ينفث في أعماق روحاً جديدة، ويملأ قلبه بالأمل. ربما تشعر السيدات بالدهشة من هذا الحديث ويقلن: يالها من اقتراحات عجيبة، تهب المرأة لستقبال زوجها في مراسم خاصة وترحب به وكان ضيف أو طارق غريب وقد قيل (( بين الاحباب تسقط الآداب)) .
إن هذا اللون من التفكير يعود الى تربيتنا الخاطئة، وإلا لماذا بين الأحباب تسقط الاداب؟
اننا نستقبل الضيوف بحفاوة واحترام وهذه ظاهرة جيدة ... ولكن أليس من الانصاف أن نستقبل الزوجة زوجها بمثل هذا الترحيب وقدأمضى ساعات طويلة في معترك الحياة من أجل توفير لقمة عيش كريم... من أجل رفاه اسرته ثم يعود بثمار كده وعرق جبينة ليقدم كل ذلك على طبق الاخلاص وبقلب مفهم بالمحبة لأسرته؛ ثم لا يرى أحداً يستقبله بود وبمحبة واحترام؟
لا تقولي لقد اصبحنا ألفين صميين وهو لا ينتظر مني مراسم الاحترام..
يالعكس ياسيدتي أنه ينتظر منك الاحترام قبل الاخرين وعندما لا تعامليه باحترام وهو يقابل ذلك بالصمت فلايعني أنه لا ينشد ذلك أنه يغمض عينيه عن هذا الطموح.. من أجلك.

سيدتي المحترمة: انك اذا احترمت زوجك فانه سيعاملك بالاحترام وسوف تقوى آصرة الحب بينكماا وتتجذر رابطة الزواج بينكما ويندفع الى ميدان الحياة والعمل بحماس أكثر مماسيعود ذلك.
يقول رسول الله (ص) : (( حق الرجل على المراة أن تستقبله عند باب بيتها فترحب به)) .

ويقول الصادق عليه السلام : (( وسعيدة امراة تكرم زوجها ولا تؤذيه)).
راقبي تصرفك فلا يصدر عنك سلوك فيه اهانة لزوجك وعدم تأدب ، لا تشمتيه وتصرفي بوجه ولا تهمليه. ولا تتحدثي أما الاخرين بما يحط من شأنه.

لنعتبر بها تين الحكايتين:

(( أقدم شاب يبلغ من العمر 22 سنة على قتل زوجته البالغة من العمر 19 عاماً
بعد طعنها بسكين 15 طعنة، وقد مثل أمام المحكمة ليقول : تزوجت قبل عام..كانت زوجتي تحبني كثيراً في البداية، ولكنها تغيرت وبأت تعاملني معاملة شائنة.. تشتمني لأقل سبب، ولأن عيني اليسرى مصابة بالحول فقد كانت تخاطبني بالحمار الأعور.
وكانت زوجة القاتل قد خاطبت زوجها في يوم الحادث: بالحمار الاعور مما أثار غضبه ونهال على زوجته بالسكين ليطعنها15 مرة الى أن لفظت أنفاسها)) 0

((كما أقدم رجل في الحادية والسبعين من العمر على قتل زوجته، وقال:
مبرراً جريمته : لقد تغيرت معاملتها فجأة ولم تعد تكترث لي، وسمتني مرة بالعجوز الذي لا يطاق. وادركت إنها لم تعد تحبني . ثم ساورتني الشكوك فقتلتها)) 

هذا والحمد الله رب العالمين.

----------


## نور الشمس

تسلمين يا بنوته على هالموضوووع

ويعطيج العافيه

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلمين يا بنوتة توتة ويعطيك العافية

----------


## بنوتة توتة

الله يسلمكم...
ويعافيكم

مشكورين ع الطلة
تحياتي

----------

